# TiVo survey asked about TiVo mini type functionality



## Trey1234 (Nov 18, 2020)

I got a survey from TiVo last week about my stream 4k usage. Among the many things they asked about one was if the ability to stream shows from my existing TiVo was a desirable feature. I said yes of course. I just thought it was interesting that TiVo asked that since it’s probably one of the most sought after features for existing TiVo owners.

Maybe nothing comes of it but I’m glad they asked the question.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Would be perfect, no more need for mini. But seems if that would have been considered when rolling out the 4K and wasn't. Maybe Tivo didn't want to cannibalize their market for a Mini, or it just showed how overpriced the Mini was compared to 4K price. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

If TiVo were smart, they would consider allowing the stream 4K to access the host TiVo. However, I don't give TiVo in its current configuration, twice separated from being self-owned, that much credit in the intelligence, or loyalty to customers, departments.

At this point, I am just glad that they are still updating channel lineups to keep them current. My market has added 5 subchannels in recent weeks.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Trey1234 said:


> I got a survey from TiVo last week about my stream 4k usage. Among the many things they asked about one was if the ability to stream shows from my existing TiVo was a desirable feature.


That question has been seen on the survey multiple times over more than a year. Last I heard, it wasn't ever going to happen. If they reconsidered, I'd certainly consider coming back to TiVo.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

davezatz said:


> &#8230;.If they reconsidered, I'd certainly consider coming back to TiVo.


Same here. If this or the app availability on the Roku platform would happen as originally indicated, I would rethink my position on TiVo. Right now, I'm out as soon as the Roamio and Mini's have passed on. One Mini has already died. Just a matter of time.

Steve


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo claimed to be working on such an app 3+ years ago. 

Almost all of the technical hurdles involved with doing this were eliminated a couple years ago. The patents for MPEG-2 and Dolby both expired and even these cheap streaming stick have enough CPU power to decode them even without dedicated decoder chips. The only thing preventing TiVo from doing this is lack of will.


----------

